# 15x7 Dayton's and Vogues



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

I have a set of 72spoke Dayton Gold Nipples And Gold Hubs with meaty ass P195/60r15 87s Low pro Vogues.....$700.00 or best offers.....plus shipping


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

wheres the pictures


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)

pics please


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

I'll post some later this evening...


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Nov 14 2009, 10:28 PM~15667409
> *I have a set of 72spoke Dayton Gold Nipples And Gold Hubs with meaty ass P195/60r15 87s Low pro Vogues.....$700.00 or best offers.....plus shipping
> *


 :around:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

GET OFF MY NUTS PUTA!!!!!!!!!!!!***-DAU SEND YOUR NUMBER PUTA ILL CALL YOU WHEN IM IN GI :biggrin:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

HOW MUCH JUST FOR THE TIRES?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Nov 15 2009, 05:23 PM~15672164
> *GET OFF MY NUTS PUTA!!!!!!!!!!!!***-DAU SEND YOUR NUMBER PUTA ILL CALL YOU WHEN IM IN GI :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

***-DAU NO PM :roflmao:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 15 2009, 06:45 PM~15673391
> *HOW MUCH JUST FOR THE TIRES?
> *


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

how much for the tires shipped to 92111 san diego!!?


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

HERE THE PICS
.








.
RIM#1








.
RIM#2








.
RIM#3








.
RIM#4









I HAVEN'T CLEANED THEM AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!OH AND TWO OF THE TIRE'S ARE 6O SERIES AND THE OTHER TWO ARE 50 SERIES.........  MAKE A OFFER THEY MIGHT BE YOURS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

I GOT 200 ON THE TIRES


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

shipping to 60101


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

$700 is a First Class price!  
good luck homie


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Nov 22 2009, 04:52 PM~15745775
> *$700 is a First Class price!
> good luck homie
> *


for 15's and curbed up mix matched vogues :buttkick:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

DONT TRIP ***-DAU MAKE AN OFFER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

Need these GONE.......$500 plus shipping :biggrin:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 21 2009, 10:40 PM~15741839
> *I GOT $200 FOR THE TIRES
> *


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 27 2009, 05:45 PM~15799537
> *
> *


 :nono: :nono: like I said befor ain't tring to break down in that case I'll just keep them :biggrin:


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

you got adapters and k/o's? how much shipped to 73119?


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

u still have them how much to 78840 tx


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

Simon I still have them I'll get back to you Monday :biggrin:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

anything yet


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Dec 27 2009, 10:53 AM~16100866
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


Bump :biggrin: 
Call me homie


----------



## 82EUROCOUPE (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 27 2009, 04:45 PM~15799537
> *
> *


where are u located?....i have a set of vogues that are like new.....im near compton


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 82EUROCOUPE_@Dec 28 2009, 04:56 PM~16112177
> *where are u located?....i have a set of vogues that are like new.....im near compton
> *


those rims are in 402.... Omaha NE


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Nov 27 2009, 03:25 PM~15798966
> *Need these GONE.......$500 plus shipping :biggrin:
> *


Wut They Fit On...Wut They Come Off Of???


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

Had them on a chevy Malibu wagon back in '90something.......they fit on what ever you want to put them on..... :biggrin:


----------



## ereunotres (Jan 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

TTT TAX TIME JUST AROUND THE CORNER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

First Class Dayton bump


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

First Class Bump


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

TTMFT FOR *FIRST CLASS* APACHERX3


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

*FIRSTCLASS bump... tax time, start making offers!*


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

ME WANT VOGUES :tears:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

CLEAN THEM UP A BIT AND BUTTERED THEM UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
RIM#1








RIM#2








RIM#3 HAS A SMALL CHECK!!!!!!!!








RIM#4


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

can't believe those are still around :0 
lookin good


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Do they come with the adapters and hammer tool and knock off?


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 25 2010, 11:05 AM~16721601
> *Do they come with the adapters and hammer tool and knock off?
> *


WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET  ...................BUT I DO HAVE ADAPTERS AND KNOCK-OFFS FOR SALE! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

:happysad:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Feb 25 2010, 11:24 AM~16722313
> *:biggrin:
> WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET  ...................BUT I DO HAVE ADAPTERS AND KNOCK-OFFS FOR SALE! :biggrin:
> *


You have any adapters the will fit a 99 dodge dakota. I believe it is a 6x4.5 bolt pattern.


----------



## PITBULL CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2009)

i wish they where 14s


----------



## ereunotres (Jan 31, 2009)

ere


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

These rims RRRRRR SOLD!!!!!! :biggrin: Sold localy


----------

